# Copy paste from Word



## Gizmo (19/10/14)

The Benefits Of Ordering E-Cigarettes Online


Are you fed with the rising worth of cigarettes, the taxes, and the surcharges on them? Then, here comes the nice news for those who love smoking, and at the same time doesn't need to burn their pockets. Yes, now you have an alternative of shopping for your favorite brand of cigarette online from any of the highest retailers and save lots of money.


Technology gadgets have modified the lifestyle mostly that, you will sit in your home and order the e-cigarette made by the highest corporations in the world in precisely a click of the mouse. You are given the choice of selecting the manufacturer by their region. By shopping for your e-fluid or e-cigars online, you may expertise the world-class service, for the most effective attainable worth.


Buying electronic cigarette online, doesn't prohibit you to the brands, you offer with the best brands of cigarettes available round the world just like the artiodactyls mammal, Marlboro, Winston Cigarettes, Parliament, Newport, etc. As they are tax-free and duty-free you will get them at low rates. Shopping for *electronic cigarettes* don't mean that you just are compromising on the standard. Shopping for e-cigarettes online will satisfy even the foremost pretentious client. You may get the best tobacco at your doorstep . Each generic, and premium cigarette is available online. Cigarettes are available at a discount like several alternative online products.


These online websites that sell cigarettes grasp the heart beat of their customers. They are all right aware that their clients explore for excellent customer service, so that they are available 24 hours every day via phone and mails to help their most useful customers in every possible way. These online websites take all the required precautions to stop the shopper's personal data that's, your MasterCard data from being destroyed. Notwithstanding that a part of the world, you settle in, you will get your cigarettes at your doorstep.


You don't have to walk into a neighborhood store to get your pack of cigarette, instead sit on reception, and order the most effective whole of a cigarette in the world. You may have it at your doorstep in precisely a few of days. This choice of shopping for cigarettes helps you to settle on the most effective flavor; as a result you are given the selection of all attainable flavors.


You will get nicely deals when you buy electronic cigarette online. As a result of this there are people who buy *e-cigs* on bulk and save lots of money. Fancy shopping for your favorite cigarette online, from the comforts of your home and luxuriate in smoking.


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/14)

This has been fixed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/14)

Test 1-2-3.

Not for me yet @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/14)

*Section B:*

*A)*

CREATE TABLE OrderItems (Order_ID Integer, Item_ID Integer, Quantity Integer);

CREATE TABLE Order (Order_ID Integer, Customer_ID Integer, Emp_Code Integer, Order_Date Date);

CREATE TABLE Item (Item_ID Integer, Sup_Code Integer, Item_Name Varchar(25), Buy_Price Number(18,2), Sell_Price Number(18,2), Qty_In_Stock Integer, Reorder_Level Integer);

CREATE TABLE Customer (Customer_Code Integer, Customer_Name Varchar(25), Customer_Address Varchar(75), Type_ID Integer);

CREATE TABLE Type (Type_ID Integer, Type_Descr Varchar(25));

CREATE TABLE Supplier (Sup_Code Integer, Sup_Name Varchar(25), Sup_City Varchar(25), Sup_Speciality Varchar(25));

CREATE TABLE Employee (Emp_Code Integer, Emp_Name Varchar(25));


----------



## Gizmo (19/10/14)

hmm, it seems to have a limit.. Sigh, when can I ever solve this thing


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> hmm, it seems to have a limit.. Sigh, when can I ever solve this thing



Sorry...


----------



## Alex (19/10/14)

I have narrowed the problem to certain characters, mostly the following

" 
'


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/14)

Yeah been battling with it myself


----------

